# Couple Bucks



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are a couple bucks from this weekend.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice! Saw a couple myself this last weekend up in the La Sal. All the ones I saw looked like your top guy...small. Hopefully I start seeing bigger guys.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw three nice ones up in Montana last week. Laying in alfalfa. Stayed basically in the same spot for three days.


----------

